

Ask HN: As a novice data scientist, is it useful to take CS classes? - Thriptic

Hello,<p>I am currently a bio E grad student teaching myself the basics of data science using resources such as Introduction to Statistical Learning, Andrew Ng&#x27;s Machine Learning Course, The Coursera Data Science Track etc.<p>I have heard mixed views on whether it is useful for new data scientists to take CS coursework. What are your thoughts?
======
kjs3
I think it's extremely useful, if for no other reason than as a data scientist
you're going to be dealing with CS types and having some common vocabulary and
experience will smooth the relationship.

Of course, I also think a data scientist (and most other people) should take
some courses in ethics and philosophy, and lots of people think that's bunk,
so YMMV.

